

A Very Good Introduction To Computer Science and Computer Programming - pepsi_can
http://chortle.ccsu.edu/CS151/cs151java.html

======
pepsi_can
I originally studied computer science but always had an interest in computer
programming. Eventually I stumbled on these notes. They gave me the confidence
to switch from mechanical engineering to computer science.

